

George Orwell: In Front of Your Nose (1946) - xenonite
http://www.orwell.ru/library/articles/nose/english/e_nose

======
skmurphy
Key advice that's still very valid for business decisions you make in a
startup (Russell Ackoff called this approach as "making a decision record")

To see what is in front of one's nose needs a constant struggle. One thing
that helps toward it is to keep a diary, or, at any rate, to keep some kind of
record of one's opinions about important events. Otherwise, when some
particularly absurd belief is exploded by events, one may simply forget that
one ever held it.

